# Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland



## DerAngler0502 (15. November 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe vor im nächsten Jahr nach dem Abitur (  Ab August)eine Angelreise zu unternehmen. Ich habe vor mit Rucksack,  Angeln und Zelt hauptsächlich im Inland, aber auch an der Küste  entlangzuziehen und mich von sozusagen von Angelspot zu Angelspot zu  bewegen. Genaueres ist noch nicht geplant, da ich, wie man dem Titel  entnehmen kann, mir noch unsicher bin, ob es nach Schottland oder nach  Irland gehen soll. Für Schottland spricht, dass das Campen fast überall  erlaubt ist. Allerdings wird oftmals nur das Fliegenfischen geduldet,  dies ist aber nicht meine angelei, obwohl ich eigentlich ein Allrounder  bin, ich bin also sowohl am Merres-, Hecht- und Forellenangeln  interessiert.  Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass man meistens die Rute in  der Hand halten muss, daraus folgere ich , dass man auch nur mit einer  Rute angeln darf, stimmt das wirklich ( oder gilt das nur für manche  Forellenregionen)?! Diese wäre äußerst ungünstig für mich, da ich wie  gesagt oft 1-2 Tage an einem Spot bleiben will und dabei Ansitzangeln auch  eine große Rolle spielen wird. Solche Regelungen habe ich über das  Angeln in Irland nicht gefunden. Von den Kosten her tun sich ja beide  Länder seitens des Angelns nicht viel, jedenfalls wurde in sämtlichen  Foren nur von geringen Beträgen gesprochen, dies kommt mir entgegen, da das Geld knapp ist und die Lebenserhaltungskosten in beiden Ländern ja nicht gerade gering sind.

Ich habe hier mal  diese Punkte aufgeführt, damit ihr wisst, was mir bei der Angelreise  wichtig ist und das es mir erstmal nur um generelle Dinge geht. 
Ich  wäre euch sehr dankbar, wenn ihr meine Erkenntnisse ergänzen oder  erweitern könntet, oder wielleicht hat jemand schon mal eine Reise unter  ähnliche Umständen Unternommen ?!
 Also haut einfach mal alles rein, worüber ihr denkt, dass es mir weiterhelfen könnte :q


----------



## DerAngler0502 (20. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Niemand, der mir bei der Entscheidung helfen könnte ?!


----------



## ragbar (21. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Ich hab mal nen 2-wöchigen Roadtrip durch Schottland gemacht und nat. war auch Angelzeug an Bord.

Viel gemacht habe ich dann anglerisch zwar nicht, konnte aber auch diese Fliegenfisch-Problematik feststellen. An fast allen Seen gab es Fly-only, war aber in den westlichen Highlands. Auf einer Tageswanderung durch diese hatte ich Wasserkugel+Forellenzeug dabei, und habe damit (an kleinen Bächen zwischen den Lochs) auf Naßfliegen einige Miniforellen gefangen. An die Lochs habe ich mich nicht rangetraut, die lagen da wie Blei und ich hatte keinen Bock da meine Fliegen reinzufeuern, weil auch keine steigenden Fische zu sehen waren. Bezahlt habe ich nichts, weil meine Vermieter selbst bei guten Bedingungen dort oben ebenfalls "wildfischen" gingen. Das war aber im vorigen Jahrhundert, dürfte heute anders sein. 
Ich war aber auch mit Spinnzeugs an der Küste vom selben Ort ,da hab ich einige kleine Pollaks vom Ufer aus erwischt.
Einmal war ich am Loch Tay in den Midlands, dort habe ich in einem Hotel eine Coarse-Fish- License gekauft. Habe dann am Auslauf des Loch Tay auf Hecht versucht und nicht gefangen. Beobachten konnte ich aber einige Bootsangler, die an einer Insel Forellen fingen, und vor meinen Füßen rollten riesige Lachse und ich hoffte, keiner von denen würde an meine Hechtspinnköder gehen. Denn erstens durfte ich sie nicht fangen wegen meiner Coarse-Lizenz, zweitens hätten die kraftvollen Lachse meinem doch recht leichtem Gerät den Garaus gemacht.
Das ist alles, was ich Dir von meinem Schottland-Trip anglerisch erzählen kann.


----------



## dreampike (21. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Hallo ragbar, 

ich würde Dir eindeutig zu Irland raten, kaum Lizenzen erforderlich und die Leute sind sehr freundlich. Schottland teuer und Leute deutlich weniger freundlich. Teilweise teure Lizenzen und seitenweise seltsame Bedingungen...
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## PAFischer (21. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Das mit den Lizenzen in Irland ist nur bedingt richtig und kommt auf die Region an. Zuwiderhandlung kann unter Umständen richtig teuer werden.
Auch in Irland sind viele Gewässer Fly only und die Ortsansässigen können etwas verschnupft reagieren wenn man sich da nicht dran hält.
Aufpassen muss man, wenn man Lachs erwischt, dafür muss man eine eigene Lizenz kaufen und bekommt Bänder, mit denen man seine gefangenen Lachse kennzeichnen muss. Die Fangzahlen sind streng begrenzt.

Brown Trout (Bachforelle) kann man in Irland aber in fast jedem Gewässer gut fangen.
Hecht ist nicht mehr so gut wie früher, aber immer noch gut. Vor allem kämpfen die irischen Hechte härter als unsere.

Auch die Regeln für des entnehmen (selbst bei Weißfischen) sind recht streng. Da man in Irland zu 98% Catch&Release betreibt, ist die Angelei dort auch so gut.

Es gibt aber einige Seiten auf denen die Regeln der Angelei in Irland zu finden sind.

Irland ist aber ein tolles Land mit einer tollen Angelei, nur das mit dem Wildcampen könnte schwierig werden.
Was man aber empfehlen kann, ist die vielen günstigen und guten B&B Angebote zu nutzen. Man findet eigentlich in jedem noch so kleinen Ort tolle kleine B&Bs.

An der Küste lassen sich gut Makrelen, Pollack, Conger, Bull Huss, Katzenhai und Platten angeln.
Sollte man mal mit dem Boot raus fahren, vor kurzem wurden einige gute Blauflossenthun gefangen (eher ungewöhnlich).


----------



## Lorenz (21. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Hallo,
ich tät mir vielleicht eher ein oder mehrere Standorte an Seen/Kanälen/... suchen, von denen ich mit einem gemieteten Kanadier/Ruderboot/... losziehen würde (wenn Wildcampen erlaubt sein sollte). Den ganzen Krempel könntest du sicher mal kurz zum Vermieter stellen und dann die Vorräte für z.B. eine Woche holen. Das wäre dann eine vollwertige ANGELreise. 

Ansonsten hätte so eine autarke Tour mit limitierter Angelausrüstung und Campingausrüstung ein bisschen was von einer Trekking-/Outdoortour. Dann würde ich mich auf z.B. zwei Spinnruten und ein kleines Köderarsenal beschränken. Zubehör für z.B. eine Posenmontage auf Hecht kann man ja mitnehmen und einen kleinen Köderfisch mit der leichten Spinnrute fangen, aber ansonsten müsste man sich da wohl schon ziemlich limitieren, damit man sich nicht kaputtschleppt. Ich würde auch nicht übermäßig viel Ausrüstung am Zelt zurücklassen, außer es ist wirklich abgelegen oder ein Campingplatz.


----------



## DerAngler0502 (22. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Zunächst vielen Dank für die ganzen Antworten. Das Fly only Problem ist natürlich ärgerlich,aber wenn dies in beiden Ländern so ist, müsste man eben bei der Routenwahl darauf achten.
@Lorenz Die Idee mit dem Boot finde ich eigentlich ganz cool, bislang hatte ich geplant mit dem Bus etc. von Angelstelle zu Angelstelle zu pendeln, denn das Boot müsste ich auch mieten und ich will ja eigentlich vom Ufer aus angeln und ich denke auch die Organisation wäre recht schwierig, oder wie hättest du dir das genau vorgestellt ?
Jetzt habe ich noch ein paar Fragen und hoffe, dass ihr die genau so gut beantworten könnt wie meine vorherigen 

Weiß jemand, wie es in Irland mit der Regelung bezüglich der Ruten aussieht, also ob man diese dort auch die ganze Zeit in der Hand halten muss, denn somit wäre z.B. ein Ansitz angeln auf Hecht mit Köderfisch unmöglich (bzw. gilt diese Regelung in Schottland nur für Forellengewässer)?

Des weiteren möchte ich ja direkt am Wasser Zelten und da dies in Irland meistens Privatgrundstück ist, wäre das ja auch nicht so optimal oder ?

Zudem habe ich nichts über das Nachtangeln in den beiden Ländern gefunden, wie sieht's da überhaupt mit der Regelung aus und gibt's es dort überhaupt Fische, auf welche man Nachts angeln kann ?


----------



## dreampike (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Hallo Ragbar, 
zunächst noch einmal das Thema mit den Lizenzen. In Irland ist der weitaus größte Teil der Gewässer lizenzfrei zu befischen. In den 20 Jahren, die ich jetzt jährlich teilweise mehrmals nach Irland gefahren bin, stand ich nur selten an einem Gewässer, für das man Lizenzen hätte kaufen müssen. Ausnahme sind ausgewiesene Fisheries für Meerforelle und Lachs, hauptsächlich im Westen Irlands. In den Fisheries ist in der Tat meist Fliegenfischen vorgeschrieben. Es gibt aber auch Lachsflüsse wie den Moy, für den zwar Lizenzen erforderlich sind, bis auf einige Pools (z.B. Ridgepool in Ballina) aber alle Köder erlaubt sind. 
In den lizenzfreien Gewässern werden nur selten Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Köder und der Angelzeiten gemacht. Du darfst meist mit zwei Ruten fischen, diese Ruten auch ablegen, an Ködern verwenden was Du willst und fischen wann Du willst. Zielfische beim nächtlichen Angeln dürften Rotaugen, Brachsen und Aale sein, wobei Aale in Irland gesperrt sind. 
Die direkten Uferbereiche der Gewässer sind meist nicht in Privatbesitz, allerdings die Grundstücke davor. Oft muss man nachfragen, ob man durchgehen darf. An vielen Seen sind inzwischen aber Zugänge geschaffen worden. Camping direkt an den Gewässern dürfte in den meisten Fällen schwierig werden, da die Ufer entweder aus Schilfgürteln bestehen oder wie an den meisten Flüssen dicht bewachsen sind. 
Bootsverleih ist meist nur an den großen und beliebten Gewässern möglich. Besser ist es, wenn Du ein eigenes Boot dabei hast, z.B. ein leichtes Bellyboot oder ein ultraleichtes Packraft. Dann kannst Du auch auf Gewässern fischen, die nur schwer zugänglich sind. Ich würde Dir nach wie vor zu Irland raten, meine Erfahrungen mit Irland sind sehr positiv, die Leute sind aufgeschlossen und sehr entgegenkommend. Mit Schottland habe ich völllig gegenteilige Erfahrungen gemacht bis hin zu völlig überteuerten Lizenzen mit seitenlangen Bestimmungen (wer behauptet, dass das Fischen in Deutschland überreguliert ist, der war noch nicht in Schottland!).
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## PAFischer (23. November 2016)

*AW: Angelreise durch Schottland oder Irland*

Informative Seite zum Thema Angeln in Irland

http://www.angelninirland.info/


----------

